# tiny jump starter kit



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn that's nice!
Who makes that and how much?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Prices run from $100 to $400

Plenty to read on line

http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/05/cobra-jumpack/

http://www.howtogeek.com/179499/this-portable-usb-charger-battery-pack-can-also-jump-start-your-car/

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRBrqUAzDAs[/media]


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool !I just jump mine off the trolling motor battery with long cables that I keep in my boat.


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

Shut up and TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

that could come in handy, very innovative


----------

